
Show HN: Webfont for Press Logos - ada1981
http://fontfamous.com
======
atmosx
You got some potential there, but you need to grow that collection by several
orders of magnitude.

~~~
chm
You're suggesting the author expands the list _at least_ from 28 to 280 logos
(or maybe 2800?). What exactly are you expecting to get for free?

~~~
ada1981
We will be adding more logos and it's open source so others can contribute if
they are so inclined.

~~~
chm
I think you did fine work, and could very well stop there. The "orders of
magnitudes" comment is absurdly exaggerating.

------
ianstormtaylor
Very cool! Using a font is a great idea for monochrome cases.

A few years ago I tried my hand at a similar project[0], but using SVG, CSS,
and hand-written sizing[1] for each logo.

It was useful for us at Segment[2] because we needed to our partners's logos
all over the place, and I didn't want to have to create new assets for every
possible size/color combination, and to keep them all visually aligned too.

And then I started adding more non-Segment-partner logos too, like Heroku[3]
or GitHub[4]. Here's an example in use from a side project[5].

Using CSS and SVG meant that we could keep "full color" and "full color
reversed" version of the logos, in addition to just flat colors. Trouble was
that hand-writing the sizes is something that only people with a trained-
enough eye can do, since they need to be nicely optically aligned, so it got
unmaintainable quickly, especially once we wanted to let partners onboard
themselves. At one point my co-founder Peter had even written a Slack bot that
would create vector versions of the logos automagically using Nightmare[6] and
Swiftly[7] under the covers.

Anyways, some of the vector files or prior thinking might be useful for
expanding your collection. Good luck!

[0]: [https://github.com/logo/logo](https://github.com/logo/logo)

[1]:
[https://github.com/logo/heroku/blob/master/index.css](https://github.com/logo/heroku/blob/master/index.css)

[2]: [https://segment.com](https://segment.com)

[3]: [https://github.com/logo/heroku](https://github.com/logo/heroku)

[4]: [https://github.com/logo/github](https://github.com/logo/github)

[5]: [http://www.hn-button.com/](http://www.hn-button.com/)

[6]: [https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare-
swiftly](https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare-swiftly)

[7]: [https://99designs.com/blog/inside-99designs/swiftly-
now-99de...](https://99designs.com/blog/inside-99designs/swiftly-
now-99designs-tasks/)

~~~
ada1981
Thanks for the input and resources!

------
tobr
This would probably be more useful if they were optically the same size. Looks
like it's currently basically a monospaced font. E.g. The New York Times is
illegible next to CNN.

~~~
ada1981
I was curious about how we might be able to solve that. Not entirely sure.
Open to css based solutions!

~~~
tobr
It isn't really a technical problem, so I don't think it makes sense to look
for a technical solution. But it's not complicated; like kerning and optical
adjustment of letter shapes, someone with an eye for it will need to adjust
the size of each logo manually so they all "feel" equal and look good
together. For reference, Tobias Frere-Jones has an interesting blog post about
optical adjustment of typefaces [1].

As it currently stands, anyone using the font will need to do this themselves.

[1] [https://frerejones.com/blog/typeface-
mechanics-001](https://frerejones.com/blog/typeface-mechanics-001)

------
swanson
[http://herearesomelogos.tumblr.com/](http://herearesomelogos.tumblr.com/)

~~~
ada1981
FontFamous.com strives to tbe the official font of Here Are Some Logos ;)

------
personjerry
Is it legal to show their logos on one's site without permission?

~~~
Gogogoforit
No.

~~~
ghayes
Well, this could be a case of fair use. You're using New York Times' trademark
to discuss a certain aspect of the company (they wrote an article on this
topic). That could fall under the "News Reporting" exception itself.

~~~
Gogogoforit
No not with the logo.

------
OJFord

        > Stop wasting time searching Google Images
    

I don't think there's much of an advantage in development time to find,
download, and implement this over doing the same with images. That's an odd
angle to take in the opening paragraph IMO.

For me, the attraction is purely at 'runtime': I'd much rather serve a font
over someone else's CDN than a bunch of images on my own host.

Plus, if the companies' logos/fonts change; I trust the community to be more
on top of patching that than me noticing and grabbing a new image!

~~~
ada1981
Good point, I hadn't actually thought about that as an advantage. I manage
many sites and get press for lots of projects, so this will save me a bunch of
time, but I like that benefit as well. Thanks!

------
jbverschoor
That's actually pretty cool.

~~~
ada1981
Thanks! Let me know if you use it!

------
kenrick95
Any specific reason why the class name is prefixed with `pr`? :)

~~~
wingerlang
Might be pr as in PR (public relations)

------
ada1981
Thanks for the feedback, we will be adding logos for sure.

